# Home Library sur Ipad



## magdenald (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau possesseur d'un ipad, et je possède également un homelibrary d'Orange.

J'aimerai accéder à mes vidéos, photos et musiques stockées sur mon HomeLibrary depuis mon ipad en streaming.

J'ai trouvé AirPlayer qui est payant et pas super bien noté, et Air Playit qui est gratuit, mais dont je ne suis pas bien sûr du fonctionnement.
Que me recommandez vous comme autre appli et si vous avez déjà testé une des 2 ci dessus...?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## magdenald (15 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai finalement télécharger AirPlayer qui à l'air de bien  fonctionner, et file browser qui permet d'explorer le HL mais qui ne lit  pas les wma et les .avi.
Airplayer fait tout ça.


----------

